# Vbac/vba2c support!



## pinkpassion

Come join me on my crazy journey of my vba2c. 

If anyone wants to share their stories of successful vbac or vba2c please do! 

If you want encouragement or just want to encourage me, do that too :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hi there!

I'm as yet undecided but my gut feeling is that I want a vba2c.

Both my children got stuck and first ended in EMCS but second was a successful VBAC with episiotomy and forceps. It was a very quick labour though and I ended up losing a lot of blood and was in shock and had a transfusion, so my fears of this baby getting stuck too along with a potentially fast labour is making me wonder if vba2c is the right thing!!

How was your VBAC?


----------



## pinkpassion

I haven't had a vbac yet, vba2c means I'm trying for a vaginal birth after 2 c-sections... So I think if I understand correctly you are just trying for another vbac because you've only had 1 c-section and 1 vbac right? 

Well done on your vbac. If I can encourage you for a minute, I've heard that once you have 1 baby vaginally your next baby should come out much smoother because your body has done it before . My friend tore terribly with her first and it was a very traumatic birth, she was TERRIFIED of a second birth but her second came very quickly and easily and was even larger than her first, he was out in 3 pushes and she just had a small graze that didn't require stitches!

I think it's awesome that you already achieved a vbac, I'm sorry you are so worried about it and I understand that!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

DD2 was an induced VBA2C! id do it all over again if i could ( except i would have pushed for more time in the tub!!!!!!) :happydance::happydance:

Advice: GET A DOULA


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm researching doulas currently!

I'm waiting for my first appointment with my new Dr, it's in 2 weeks from Monday! I've also been reading everything I can and watching vba2c you tube videos! Those have been very helpful!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yes thanks for that pink passion, yes it will be another vbac not a vba2c for me hehe!

Also thank you for those words of encouragement, part of me was thinking perhaps now I've had the vbac a natural birth may be easier! Think just that worry that both my babies got stuck haunts me a little. But as I say my gut feeling is that I want a VBAC as I still wouldn't have changed how my sons birth went. I am glad I didn't opt for an ELCS.


----------



## x__amour

So envious of those of you who are able to try! My VBAC failed with DS and I am not allowed to VBA2C with this one. I have accepted my ELCS but still hurts a little. :(


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

x__amour said:


> So envious of those of you who are able to try! My VBAC failed with DS and I am not allowed to VBA2C with this one. I have accepted my ELCS but still hurts a little. :(

not allowed??? BULL. Find a new dr! Theres nothing saying you legally cant


----------



## x__amour

OnErth&InHvn said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> So envious of those of you who are able to try! My VBAC failed with DS and I am not allowed to VBA2C with this one. I have accepted my ELCS but still hurts a little. :(
> 
> not allowed??? BULL. Find a new dr! Theres nothing saying you legally cantClick to expand...

I legally can and both my OB practice and hospital supports VBACs but I just physically can't. I suffer from insufficient pelvic space. Baby physically can't descend into my pelvis. :(


----------



## pinkpassion

X_amour, you possibly are truly someone that can't give birth vaginally but I know the actual percentage of true cpd is very rare and usually the result of a pelvic injury or anomaly!!

I'm so sorry your vbac was not successful with your son! It's good that you tried it. I'm not sure if you are even interested or not because I understand that feeling of "Just can't" physically and emotionally, but if you want watch a few YouTube videos of vba2c. There are so many on there that for whatever reason baby 1 and 2 would not descend into birth canal and they honestly thought they just couldn't birth vaginally but decided anyway to try 3rd time (vba2c) and many were successful! Either way I know you have to do what's best for you!! Good luck and feel free to follow along this journey with us!!


----------



## tyt

hi ladies i am def trying for a VBAC even though my dr said its impossible ive decided to get another dr. must people dont get why its so important to me. but aside from recovery time i just wanna experience it too.


----------



## R_x

Is a vba2c a common thing now? I keep reading mixed things.
Is anyone from the UK and considering one?


----------



## pinkpassion

It is becoming more and more accepted as newer guidelines have come out from our country's American college of obstetrics and gynecology association. The guidelines say that there is very little if any increased risk in a vbac vs vba2c. Definitely good to be getting a chance to try!!


----------



## misspriss

I am trying for a second VBAC. My first was a CS (failed induction at 33 weeks for severe pre-e), second was an induced VBAC (at term), hoping for a natural VBAC this time!

Link to my VBAC story in my journal from my second pregnancy


----------



## R_x

That's interesting that it's not much more risk. I'm not sure what the guidelines are in the uk.


----------



## WackyMumof2

First born was an emergency section due to serious fetal distress. He lifted his chin off his chest at the last minute during pushing and got stuck. :/

DS2 was a VBAC and that's because I REFUSED to let anyone near me with a scalpel again. While I know it was to save the life of my DS1, I wish my first delivery was different. I went into labour at 38+1, had a very quick, drug free 4 hour labour with DS2 barely making it into Labour and Delivery.

DS3 again I knew I wasn't going under the knife. Again labour started at 38+1 weeks, 12 hour drug-free labour (if you don't count the 10 minutes of gas to take the urge of wanting to push) and unassisted.

Will be going the same way again with baby #4. I want my tubes tied but I'm not prepared to have that done at the same time as a section so that will happen when baby is around 6 months.


----------



## DJ987

I'm in the UK and going for a VBA2C. My midwife looked at me as though I had two heads when I told her of my plans but she's very supportive now. The Consultant said it is no more risky than an induced VBAC and they do that all the time. She had to go through all the risks with me but she was very supportive. Just need baby to play ball now and be head down! :)


----------



## R_x

DJ987 said:


> I'm in the UK and going for a VBA2C. My midwife looked at me as though I had two heads when I told her of my plans but she's very supportive now. The Consultant said it is no more risky than an induced VBAC and they do that all the time. She had to go through all the risks with me but she was very supportive. Just need baby to play ball now and be head down! :)

Hi DJ. 
Did your consultant look at you like you had two heads aswell or was she supportive from the start? Would be great if you can update when the time comes :)


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey , 

So I've never gone into labour , ds I was AROM at 40wk and had baby 4.5hr later . DD1 PROM with no contractions at 26+6 then induced labor at 32+3 , failed so had emcs. DD2 was supposed to be a VBAC but at 37 weeks I measured 49 ( yes that's 49 cm! !!!) With a big baby and polyhydramnios so Dr's agreed a section would be better at 38wks. I have a section scheduled for 39wks , but had recently felt that if I went into labour beforehand I'd like to see if I could deliver naturally. My OB felt that I should just have the elcs , family are horrified I'd even consider a natural birth . Hubby is supportive , he'd worry either way tbh as I haemorrhaged last csec. Has anyone successfully vbac'd with a similar obstetric history ?

My only concerns are that DS was only 7lb3 and I was very young and fit , but I had to push for almost two hours . Narrowly escaped forceps and tore quite badly . He was in an awkward position though and I'm trying to hang on to that . Then my hubby is huge and I'm expected to have a big baby . People are using these facts to tell me I'm ridiculous for even contemplating it. :cry::shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Following with interest. Im currently pregnant with my third and considering a VBA2C, failed induction @ 42 weeks with first baby and he was 10lb, second my body went into labour but they deemed 'no progression' without even checking me and I had my second csection on the date it was planned! Hes just turned one this baby is due in january, decided if my labour starts naturally then ill attempt it, I have a scan at 36 weeks to check babies size. and yep, got looked at like i had 2 heads when i outright said i didnt want the section!


----------



## Bonnie11

Likely attempting a VBaC here! Was induced last time and no progression. They had tried everything for 4 days and nothing so ended up with cs. My midwife this time around said they had tried to induce me too early last time (started at 38wk). She's confident a VBaC will be good this time so I'm hopeful! Scared of ending up with a emcs again, would rather have an elective if that was to happen but unfortunately no way to know till the time comes! X


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm glad we have people joining this thread. There seems to be little support for vbac and vbamc.. I'm still just waiting for baby to decide when to come on out!


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Hey ladies I am miles away from this choice yet but I had 2 emergency c sections and 3 prem babies earliest being 27weeks. Made it to 30 with last but this time I am praying I atleast get to 37weeks so I can have a natural delivery.. would love to join for support x


----------



## nordicpixie83

I'm now waiting to see what my 32week scan brings as my placenta is right next to my cervix . :shrug:


----------



## Bonnie11

Hi girls, had my birth options appt at the hospital and they are so far still happy for my VBaC. They are scheduling a c section at 41 weeks and hoping labour will start before naturally. I have 4 sweeps, 2 per week at 39 and 40 weeks and they will try and burst my waters before the section. So hoping with all that I will go naturally! I'm going to take every herbal remedy I can and acupuncture too in the last few weeks and hope for the best &#128514;


----------



## nordicpixie83

Bonnie11 said:


> Hi girls, had my birth options appt at the hospital and they are so far still happy for my VBaC. They are scheduling a c section at 41 weeks and hoping labour will start before naturally. I have 4 sweeps, 2 per week at 39 and 40 weeks and they will try and burst my waters before the section. So hoping with all that I will go naturally! I'm going to take every herbal remedy I can and acupuncture too in the last few weeks and hope for the best &#128514;

Ooh I like the sound of that plan ! I might put it to my midwife ! Xxx 

I hope you get your VBAC :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Still waiting on labor to start here ladies!!! Feels close but who really knows!! I've got a sweep booked for Tuesday at my midwife appointment!!!


----------



## nordicpixie83

pinkpassion said:


> Still waiting on labor to start here ladies!!! Feels close but who really knows!! I've got a sweep booked for Tuesday at my midwife appointment!!!

I was just about to come back on to ask how you were doing ?:hugs:


----------



## blake12336

Hi ladies! Attempting a vbac here! I had a section last time due to fetal distress as LO was on the larger side, so having regular growth scans with this one which are all good so far! My hospital runs a vbac clinic and really advocates trying for one - they have wireless waterproof monitors so have even said I can have a waterbirth! So I'm feeling really confident about it :D


----------



## Bonnie11

Same here Blake for the wireless monitors! I'm glad as I was really hoping for a water birth this time. 

Fingers crossed pink, there are some reflexology points you can try yourself, look them up online, don't know if they work but I'll be trying everything &#128514;


----------



## 6lilpigs

Waterproof monitors is awesome! I have never heard of them:)

Good luck pinkpassion :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Labor started last night right at 11pm. It's slow going, the contractions are so painful!! Not staying consistent though, I've been having bloody show since my first contraction. I go in at 10 to check what progress has been made!


----------



## laila 44

pinkpassion said:


> Labor started last night right at 11pm. It's slow going, the contractions are so painful!! Not staying consistent though, I've been having bloody show since my first contraction. I go in at 10 to check what progress has been made!

Omg stalking!!! Go girl! U got this!!!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

So excited for you, good luck xxxx


----------



## nordicpixie83

pinkpassion said:


> Labor started last night right at 11pm. It's slow going, the contractions are so painful!! Not staying consistent though, I've been having bloody show since my first contraction. I go in at 10 to check what progress has been made!

So excited for you :happydance: . :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Well after 27 hours of extremely painful long contractions , I had an emergency transfer from midwife to hospital where I received an emergency c-section After it was determined my uterus ruptured. Baby and I are safe.. oh and btw , it's a girl .. It's been a hell of a 27 hours and I'm exhausted and still trying to process everything!! I'll write more tomorrow!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Massive congratulations on your beautiful little lady, so glad you are both safe and well!! You are a champ for going for your vbac especially for the length of time you were laboring! enjoy every second of this special time xxx


----------



## pinkpassion

Wide awake.. staring at this little miracle.

Yesterday was crazy!!! I keep replaying it all in my head... After my water broke, things really intensified. Contractions became one on top the the other and I progressed pretty well although only got to 5cm/100% she could stretch me to almost an 8. I was finding the contractions really difficult and suddenly had an urge to push. I had had no progress from the previous check so was told not to push. It was involuntary though. The contractions became so painful I could do nothing but yell and cry. There was a sharp pain that started along the right side of my incision so I alerted my midwife, she took my vitals and we listened to baby's hb on doppler. All seemed well and the pain mostly subsided after the contractions. But the urge to push was unbearable. I finally told my midwife I thought we needed to transfer. She tried to talk me out of it and also took her time getting stuff done (transfer papers) and then finally an hour later we were on our way. I was quite the sight.. the main hospital entrance was closed for the night so we had to go through er , they pushed me in a wheelchair and I had a contraction in the lobby of the er and let me tell you THAT was embarrassing... everyone was staring at me as I screamed so loud and kept coming up off the seat of the wheelchair!

That continued as they checked me into l&d and the nurses took their sweet time. As soon as we got up to l&d the nurse immediately said "you're signing consent for c-section" as their hospital policy is against vba2c. And the nurse had an obvious disdain of midwives lol.. anyway I signed them and within an hour they had little lady out. Sure enough my uterus had opened up where I was feeling all the pain and part of the amniotic sac was bulging .. the Dr said my uterus now looks like a patchwork quilt and he said absolutely no more babies for me! I was ok with that and had actually told them to remove my tubes during the c-section but that somehow got overlooked and it didn't get done&#55357;&#56849;.. so they got Madison out and dh got to announce the gender to which we were like &#55357;&#56878;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;... it was still a special time and I'm just so so so thankful I didn't let the midwife pressure me into staying any longer.. I'm in some discomfort at the moment but Nothing like before the c-section.. that and I declined pain meds &#55357;&#56869; ... I do have it at my disposal if I so choose. So because i also had developed a fever and increased white blood cells they have me on 3 different types of antibiotics and they had to send the placenta for testing to make sure Madison is in the clear!
Also I'm having quite a bit more bleeding than they are happy with so I'm on pitocin and hourly belly massages &#55357;&#56854;&#55357;&#56854;&#55357;&#56854;&#55357;&#56854;&#55357;&#56854;&#55357;&#56851;&#55357;&#56851;&#55357;&#56851;&#55357;&#56851;&#55357;&#56851;&#55357;&#56851;&#55357;&#56851;

And I'm feeling guilty about all the money we spent for a midwife and still ended up here with a c-section, plus being away from my other 2 girls


----------



## laila 44

pinkpassion said:


> Wide awake.. staring at this little miracle.
> 
> Yesterday was crazy!!! I keep replaying it all in my head... After my water broke, things really intensified. Contractions became one on top the the other and I progressed pretty well although only got to 5cm/100% she could stretch me to almost an 8. I was finding the contractions really difficult and suddenly had an urge to push. I had had no progress from the previous check so was told not to push. It was involuntary though. The contractions became so painful I could do nothing but yell and cry. There was a sharp pain that started along the right side of my incision so I alerted my midwife, she took my vitals and we listened to baby's hb on doppler. All seemed well and the pain mostly subsided after the contractions. But the urge to push was unbearable. I finally told my midwife I thought we needed to transfer. She tried to talk me out of it and also took her time getting stuff done (transfer papers) and then finally an hour later we were on our way. I was quite the sight.. the main hospital entrance was closed for the night so we had to go through er , they pushed me in a wheelchair and I had a contraction in the lobby of the er and let me tell you THAT was embarrassing... everyone was staring at me as I screamed so loud and kept coming up off the seat of the wheelchair!
> 
> That continued as they checked me into l&d and the nurses took their sweet time. As soon as we got up to l&d the nurse immediately said "you're signing consent for c-section" as their hospital policy is against vba2c. And the nurse had an obvious disdain of midwives lol.. anyway I signed them and within an hour they had little lady out. Sure enough my uterus had opened up where I was feeling all the pain and part of the amniotic sac was bulging .. the Dr said my uterus now looks like a patchwork quilt and he said absolutely no more babies for me! I was ok with that and had actually told them to remove my tubes during the c-section but that somehow got overlooked and it didn't get done&#65533;&#65533;.. so they got Madison out and dh got to announce the gender to which we were like &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;... it was still a special time and I'm just so so so thankful I didn't let the midwife pressure me into staying any longer.. I'm in some discomfort at the moment but Nothing like before the c-section.. that and I declined pain meds &#65533;&#65533; ... I do have it at my disposal if I so choose. So because i also had developed a fever and increased white blood cells they have me on 3 different types of antibiotics and they had to send the placenta for testing to make sure Madison is in the clear!
> Also I'm having quite a bit more bleeding than they are happy with so I'm on pitocin and hourly belly massages &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> And I'm feeling guilty about all the money we spent for a midwife and still ended up here with a c-section, plus being away from my other 2 girls

Oh boy.... pink, Im so glad you and baby are safe! What you described is my worst nightmare :( when I was pregnant with my third the hospital said absolutely NO vbac2c although my OB kept insisting I could try and Im so so glad I didnt ( with my luck). Congrats on baby girl! 3 girls are amazing! My little ladies are the best of pals :) be careful in not risking another surprise pregnancy as your uterus wont be able to sustain it. I also was told no more babies and had my Dh get a vasectomy. My uterus has a lot of scar tissue too and I almost risked having placenta accreta ( when placenta grows out of uterus onto scar tissue and in other organs!) so we decided to call it a day and enjoy the girls. Thank goodness you didnt listen to the midwife, that could have been a fatal call :( you were brave to attempt a birth center after 2 sections and you tried your best! Enjoy your bundle in good health! Nothing else really matters xox


----------



## nordicpixie83

pinkpassion said:


> Wide awake.. staring at this little miracle.
> 
> Yesterday was crazy!!! I keep replaying it all in my head... After my water broke, things really intensified. Contractions became one on top the the other and I progressed pretty well although only got to 5cm/100% she could stretch me to almost an 8. I was finding the contractions really difficult and suddenly had an urge to push. I had had no progress from the previous check so was told not to push. It was involuntary though. The contractions became so painful I could do nothing but yell and cry. There was a sharp pain that started along the right side of my incision so I alerted my midwife, she took my vitals and we listened to baby's hb on doppler. All seemed well and the pain mostly subsided after the contractions. But the urge to push was unbearable. I finally told my midwife I thought we needed to transfer. She tried to talk me out of it and also took her time getting stuff done (transfer papers) and then finally an hour later we were on our way. I was quite the sight.. the main hospital entrance was closed for the night so we had to go through er , they pushed me in a wheelchair and I had a contraction in the lobby of the er and let me tell you THAT was embarrassing... everyone was staring at me as I screamed so loud and kept coming up off the seat of the wheelchair!
> 
> That continued as they checked me into l&d and the nurses took their sweet time. As soon as we got up to l&d the nurse immediately said "you're signing consent for c-section" as their hospital policy is against vba2c. And the nurse had an obvious disdain of midwives lol.. anyway I signed them and within an hour they had little lady out. Sure enough my uterus had opened up where I was feeling all the pain and part of the amniotic sac was bulging .. the Dr said my uterus now looks like a patchwork quilt and he said absolutely no more babies for me! I was ok with that and had actually told them to remove my tubes during the c-section but that somehow got overlooked and it didn't get done&#65533;&#65533;.. so they got Madison out and dh got to announce the gender to which we were like &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;... it was still a special time and I'm just so so so thankful I didn't let the midwife pressure me into staying any longer.. I'm in some discomfort at the moment but Nothing like before the c-section.. that and I declined pain meds &#65533;&#65533; ... I do have it at my disposal if I so choose. So because i also had developed a fever and increased white blood cells they have me on 3 different types of antibiotics and they had to send the placenta for testing to make sure Madison is in the clear!
> Also I'm having quite a bit more bleeding than they are happy with so I'm on pitocin and hourly belly massages &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> And I'm feeling guilty about all the money we spent for a midwife and still ended up here with a c-section, plus being away from my other 2 girls

 Oh my goodness how scary for you !!! So pleased that you are safe though !! Congrats on baby girl xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

laila 44 said:


> Oh boy.... pink, Im so glad you and baby are safe! What you described is my worst nightmare :( when I was pregnant with my third the hospital said absolutely NO vbac2c although my OB kept insisting I could try and Im so so glad I didnt ( with my luck). Congrats on baby girl! 3 girls are amazing! My little ladies are the best of pals :) be careful in not risking another surprise pregnancy as your uterus wont be able to sustain it. I also was told no more babies and had my Dh get a vasectomy. My uterus has a lot of scar tissue too and I almost risked having placenta accreta ( when placenta grows out of uterus onto scar tissue and in other organs!) so we decided to call it a day and enjoy the girls. Thank goodness you didnt listen to the midwife, that could have been a fatal call :( you were brave to attempt a birth center after 2 sections and you tried your best! Enjoy your bundle in good health! Nothing else really matters xox

Thanks Laila! I don't regret trying at all, because I know I would have always regretted not trying! I remember your scare in your last pregnancy of accreta. ! I'm so in love with this little bundle! She's amazing and the best baby ever!! I'm so thankful for her and I LOVE girls!!! I can't wait to watch them grow up!!! You're right we will be extra extra careful and make sure to not get pregnant again!!


----------



## laila 44

pinkpassion said:


> laila 44 said:
> 
> 
> Oh boy.... pink, Im so glad you and baby are safe! What you described is my worst nightmare :( when I was pregnant with my third the hospital said absolutely NO vbac2c although my OB kept insisting I could try and Im so so glad I didnt ( with my luck). Congrats on baby girl! 3 girls are amazing! My little ladies are the best of pals :) be careful in not risking another surprise pregnancy as your uterus wont be able to sustain it. I also was told no more babies and had my Dh get a vasectomy. My uterus has a lot of scar tissue too and I almost risked having placenta accreta ( when placenta grows out of uterus onto scar tissue and in other organs!) so we decided to call it a day and enjoy the girls. Thank goodness you didnt listen to the midwife, that could have been a fatal call :( you were brave to attempt a birth center after 2 sections and you tried your best! Enjoy your bundle in good health! Nothing else really matters xox
> 
> Thanks Laila! I don't regret trying at all, because I know I would have always regretted not trying! I remember your scare in your last pregnancy of accreta. ! I'm so in love with this little bundle! She's amazing and the best baby ever!! I'm so thankful for her and I LOVE girls!!! I can't wait to watch them grow up!!! You're right we will be extra extra careful and make sure to not get pregnant again!!Click to expand...



Absolutely! No regrets girl! You had to try it, no doubt and I think you are a champ for giving it a go :) my littlest girl is just a treasure as well. Theres something about little girls I just cant get enough of them! Enjoy every minute with her. So precious. Massive congrats again xx


----------



## angelbump

Hi there, i know this is an old post but looking for some support and advice on vbacs in the UK.
I had an emcs with ds1 because of his heart decels and the fact I'd pushed for 2 hrs and he was onky just crowning and not liking it they made the decision it was safest to deliver that way.
This time i really want to deliver myself. I dont want as much intervention and certainly do not want an emcs. 
I have a few questions though....
Do they induce vbacs in the uk?
Do you have to be monitored? 
Can you vbac in the water?

Any other advice to pass onto a 1st time vbac'er would be appreciated 
Thanks in advance x


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

angelbump said:


> Hi there, i know this is an old post but looking for some support and advice on vbacs in the UK.
> I had an emcs with ds1 because of his heart decels and the fact I'd pushed for 2 hrs and he was onky just crowning and not liking it they made the decision it was safest to deliver that way.
> This time i really want to deliver myself. I dont want as much intervention and certainly do not want an emcs.
> I have a few questions though....
> Do they induce vbacs in the uk?
> Do you have to be monitored?
> Can you vbac in the water?
> 
> Any other advice to pass onto a 1st time vbac'er would be appreciated
> Thanks in advance x

From a USA POV: 
They do induce VBACS but you have to find a dr who is willing to do so, many do not. 
They prefer you be monitored but you can say no
Due to being monitored, they wont let you birth in the water but you can labor in the water.


----------

